# Jax pier report 5/11



## brokenreel23 (Mar 1, 2005)

Fished tonight from 6:45-8. Had 29 blues and 2 nice spanish. All of the blues averaged 14-17 inches. They also caught a 25lb cuda up there today.
Spencer


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Blues were going nuts tonight off the SunGlow Pier in S. Daytona. They were only hitting mullet and minnows tonight, no lures. 

Ahh well, shiot happenz!


----------



## Joe Dionne (Mar 4, 2005)

*Cuda made PIC of The Week.*

Hey Spence,
Toms Cuda made pic of the week.
Nice Fish.
Send me some Photos.
Joe
PIC OF THE WEEK


----------



## brokenreel23 (Mar 1, 2005)

Here are the 10 blues I kept and the two spanish.[IMGhttp://www.msnusers.com/ams1j8i1gdbouiopql9qat2cd0/Documents/Picture%20155.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## brokenreel23 (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Can anyone else see the pics that BrokenReel23 posted? I cannot. It won't display, and everytime I try to visit the link it pops up something saying Microsoft Passport login. Can I make a suggestion? If nobody else can see your linked pics either, why not sign up for a free photo album at www.Photobucket.com where you can upload your pics for all to see?


----------



## brokenreel23 (Mar 1, 2005)

I just did.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice work and nice fish! What were you catching them on? Mullet or Mud Minnows?


----------



## navysquidinjax (May 10, 2005)

*Nice Fish Tom*

Hey Tom we were there yesterday too. I remember seeing you. Congrats on the fish. We were there yesterday from 10 am until 1:15 and didnt catch crapola. We got a bunch of bites but no fish I think we caught the tide right at High tide. Oh well going to try it again Sat morning. Will let you know how we do.


----------



## brokenreel23 (Mar 1, 2005)

Blues


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Looks like some smokers to me brokenreel23. And the Mac's look tasty as well . Nice catch.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I will be fishing Jax Pier on the last day of my fishing vacation, 6/8.

There will be no fish present!


----------

